# How Long Can my Betta Stay in Salt Bath?



## jonathanthefish (Jan 25, 2021)

Hello everyone! My betta Jonathan is not doing very well and I believe he has swim bladder. His tank is at the correct temperature and his water information seems to all be correct. He has trouble staying buoyant and will just lay on the bottom of the tank and stay there. If he swims up, he just sinks back down.

I have a 10-gallon tank and I put 2 tablespoons of Epsom salts in the tank yesterday around 3:30. It is currently 10am. Is this harmful to him to sit in the tank with the salt for this long??? Should I do a water change?


----------



## jonathanthefish (Jan 25, 2021)

His water is at 80-82 degrees and I do water changes of one gallon every week. I struggled with general hardness levels in the tank about a week ago so I did a change with purified water last week. Just thought I should give some more info about what's going on in my tank.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

before you do salt baths ( since they can be dangerous) you should try to just not feed him for a couple days and see if he improves. Here is a video I found of a lady giving her betta a salt bath and i think she does a good job explaining the whole process.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! Can you fill in the answers to this form? It gives members information so that they can give better replies 








*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Two tablespoons in a ten gallon should be fine, a salt bath has much more salt in a smaller container, but for a limited time.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Keep in mind, Betta's are a bit more salt tolerant than most other freshwater aquarium fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Until you fill out the required form and provide photos we cannot give you proper answers. Without the form and photos all anyone can do is guess and if your diagnosis is inaccurate it could cost your Jonathan his life. That is why we have this sentence: Before responding to a call for help please request this form be filled out or wait until it is. Thank you,


----------

